
Show HN: Bookmarks manager – Fastbmk.com - fastbmk
http://fastbmk.com/
======
fastbmk
Hello all! I built Fastbmk.com as a fast, lightweight and reliable bookmarking
service. You can create bookmarks with tags and notes. List bookmarks by tag.
Search bookmarks. Import and export bookmarks.

Browser addon is available for Firefox and Chrome. Using addon, you can create
bookmark and check if the current page is already bookmarked.

I intentionally used a minimal set of web technologies to create a tool for
everyday use, which doesn't waste resources of client's computer.

Minimalistic design Low CPU/Memory usage Quick server responses

I already use the service on a daily basis and it works just fine. So I invite
you to try it too :) Currently the service is more like a minimum viable
product. A lot of features are planned to be implemented in the future.

So your opinion, questions, suggestions and ideas are greatly appreciated :)

~~~
nivertech
Is this tool uses the default Chrome bookmarks or it has its own bookmarks
database?

My problems with Chrome's default bookmarks manager: 1\. it doesn't allow
creating folders 2\. it doesn't allow using icons instead of folder names

~~~
fastbmk
So have you tried the service? :)

~~~
nivertech
No, I want a better bookmark manager for Chrome bookmarks, not a new database.

~~~
fastbmk
Can you describe what would you like to improved in Chrome bookmarks to make
them ideal for you?

~~~
nivertech
I want a better bookmark manager for Chrome's builtin bookmarks database.

1\. I need many folders on the bookmarks bar with configurable icons (with
option to not use folder names at all). Maybe even 2 lines.

2\. I need a 1-click bookmark search. I.e. search bar on the bookmarks bar.

3\. Export search results or all folder bookmarks - via clipboard or share
with a friend via email.

4\. Currently Chrome's default bookmark manager, doesn't allow creating new
folders. You can do it only via drop-down menus.

~~~
fastbmk
What if all of the functionality would be available as a Chrome Extension, but
the data would be stored in a custom database, not the Chrome's native?

